
The WebAssembly interpreter (written in JavaScript) - xtuc
https://github.com/xtuc/js-webassembly-interpreter
======
brudgers
Current discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15915081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15915081)

